# Hey from MA



## JonestheCat (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, I'm new. About 6 months ago I adopted the kitty of my dreams - her name is Jones, and she's a 9 year old brown tabby. She's a polydactyl, which means she has extra toes and is very special. Just looking for a forum for cat things. Jones has anxiety, so I'm always looking for new toys and things to add to her environment to keep her busy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

